# News! I am pregnant!



## Lissa (Mar 7, 2006)

Jason and I just found out on Saturday that we're expecting our first child! From my calculations (which could be wrong), I will be due on November 4. Though this was quite the surprise, both Jason and I are both very happy about this.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 7, 2006)

:jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy:


Congratulations on the non-furry baby!!!

:stork:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!! (you poor thing!) lol

Wouldn't you prefer afluffy baby?


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 7, 2006)

What! That's great! 

Congratulations!

:toastingbuns


----------



## Lissa (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 

Don't worry, I've already talked this over with Pristine and Iszy and everything is okay. My bunnies have always come first and that's not going to change. Iszy and Pristine will still have 24/7 run of the house.


----------



## jordiwes (Mar 7, 2006)

It will be so interesting to see what the bunnies think of the baby.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 7, 2006)

Sure, you think everything is okay with Pristine and Iszy.... Just wait until they poop all over the baby to make it really clear who really owns the place!



Raspberry


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations Lissa..I'm really surprised and happy for you!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 7, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Iszy and Pristine will still have 24/7 run of the house.


 Correction......Iszy, Pristine and*Baby*, will have 24/7 run of the house. :run::run::run:

:angelandbunny: Congratulations Lissa!



Rainbows!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you both - and now your bunnies can have a 'partner in grime" as the baby gets older!

Oh yeah...I forgot...you have to HAVE it first! :elephant:

Congrats!

Peg


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 7, 2006)

Aww, congrats! Nate and I are wondering if we're expecting again or not too.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrads, this is so exciting. 

The bunnies and babies don't really mix at the beginning. At first you don't want bunnies to make noise when you put baby to sleep and then you don't want baby terrorizing the bunnies, but as the baby gets older he/she will love to look at the bunnies and play.


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I just came here to post the same thing!!!! 

Megan


----------



## naturestee (Mar 7, 2006)

Is it just me or do we get pregnancies in pairs? Hummer and Stephanie were pregnant and due at the same time too.

Congrats, Meganc731! That's great news!


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats Megan :elephant:


----------



## seniorcats (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations to you both! Best wishes for a happy, healthy baby.


----------



## Eve (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations on the good news!:stork:


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

I was thinking the same thing about pregnancies in pairs. But I haven't been able to check in that often, is there anyone else pregnant? I'm due on the 28th of October, but I have a tendency to pop 'em out early, so we'll see!!  

I didn't mean to intrude on your post, here's a link to my "blog" with a pic of the announcement we sent to everyone. It was so much fun to tell 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=5553&forum_id=6&page=3

Congratulations again Lissa!! Have you had your first appointment with the dr? 

Megan


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Jason and I just found out on Saturday that we're expecting our first child! From my calculations (which could be wrong), I will be due on November 4. Though this was quite the surprise, both Jason and I are both very happy about this.


 
:what:scared::shock2::faint::thud

Now tha the shock's worn off, BEST WISHES to Lissa, and to Megan (and maybe Nessa!!) 

:bestwishes:hug::bouquet::great::highfive::rose::happyrabbit::happybunny:



RO Staff

:group


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Sure, you think everything is okay with Pristine and Iszy.... Just wait until they poop all over the baby to make it really clear who really owns the place!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry


 :laugh:

Iszy is actually starting to pee all over the bedroom carpet.And she was thumping the majority of last night. Being emotionally unstable and sick to my stomach, mommy is not impressed.:disgust:


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2006)

*Meganc731 wrote: *


> Congratulations again Lissa!! Have you had your first appointment with the dr?
> 
> Megan


 Congratulations to you too! I haven't seen a gyno doctor yet. I only went to urgent care yesterday morning because I wanted my blood checked.


----------



## KatyG (Mar 8, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

 That is fantastic news. I am so happy for you both.:colors:


----------



## m.e. (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 8, 2006)

I WANT A BABY!! I am sitting in the nursery listiening to the babies scream (moms work place)!! And I still want a baby!!



CONGRATS!! Have you registered anywhere? I suggest Babys R Us. Because the sell EVERYTHING and it is so cool! Especially right around this time of year everything is rabbits and you can do her/ his whole room rabbits!! That is what I want but hay, if it is a boy I dont think they will appericiate it!! CONRATS TO YOU!!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 8, 2006)

:shock:Wow! Congratulations ! Had to laugh that you've already checked that it's OK with Iszy and Pristine - I guessyou can go ahead now 

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2006)

I haven't registered anywhere yet. I just found out the news on Saturday. 

Last night I went through a crying spell already and Pristine licked all the tears off my face.


----------



## hummer (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations!!!:bunnydance::happydance:jumpforjoy::elephant: 

Get ready to have your hands full, I am sure your buns will be accepting of the new baby. Miffy just sniffs Kimberly then hops away. With 3 little ones now the only problem is I don't get to clean her cage as often, maybe a extra day later or so. 

Again, I send you my congrats and hope that you will have a easy pregnancy and a even easier labor and delivery!


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Mar 8, 2006)

WOW - CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2006)

:thankyouThank you thank you thank you. lol


----------



## Pipp (Mar 8, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Is it just me or do we get pregnancies in pairs? Hummer and Stephanie were pregnant and due at the same time too.
> 
> Congrats, Meganc731! That's great news!


 
Uh, maybe not such great news!!I don't think we've seen Stephanie since, have we? :shock:

Lissa and Megan, you're not going to desert usfor a little skin kid, are you? onder:


Nah, you wouldn't to that!!
Congratulations and :bestwishesin any case!!arty:



sas :bouquet:and pipp arty0002


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 8, 2006)

I think Hummer and Stephanie had babies couple of days apart.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 8, 2006)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> Sure, you think everything is okay with Pristine and Iszy.... Just wait until they poop all over the baby to make it really clear who really owns the place!
> 
> 
> 
> Raspberry


 :laugh:

LOL!! This is probably true!! Although if they're like Pipp, they'll poop in a perfect circle around the crib!

And I will add that when I first logged on and saw the "I'm Pregnant' post, it had Razz's name on it! Guess what I thought? 

sas :biggrinand pipp :bunny17


----------



## elle (Mar 8, 2006)

Congrats Lissa!

My son was born on November 4th-it is a great day to have a baby! He is 16months old now. Only the luckiest babies get to grow up in a home with abundant animal love. 

Enjoy every second of this journey-even the icky ones!

elle


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 8, 2006)

*elle wrote: *


> Congrats Lissa!
> 
> My son was born on November 4th-it is a great day to have a baby! He is 16months old now. Only the luckiest babies get to grow up in a home with abundant animal love.
> 
> ...


 
I think all children should grow up with some animals around. Its the easiest way to teach them to take care of somebody.
I have a 10 month old baby and he loves to watch me pet the bunny, he gets so happy and excited.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Lissa and Megan, you're not going to desertus for a little skin kid, are you? onder:


 

Don't even get me started on that again. :nonono:Trust me, I feel terrible about this. Jason thinks it's silly, but I almost feel threatened and invaded by this pregnancy. I feel like something is trying to come between me and my bunnies. I talked to Carolyn more about this last night and she made me feel a lot better about it. But this issue does bother me a lot because the only motherhood I've know is with my two girls. 

Don't get me wrong, it's not that I'm not excited...I AM very much excited. It's just a different feeling for me to be carrying a baby that came from me, you know?  Have any other mothers had this feeling before?


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> And I will add that when I first logged on and saw the "I'm Pregnant' post, it had Razz's name on it! Guess what I thought?
> 
> sas :biggrinand pipp :bunny17


 Hahaha.


----------



## elle (Mar 8, 2006)

"I think all children should grow up with some animals around. Its the easiest way to teach them to take care of somebody.
I have a 10 month old baby and he loves to watch me pet the bunny, he gets so happy and excited."

There is no feeling like it! The wonder and excitement of your baby with your babies. Watching them learn and grow and nurture-watching them snuggle is the best-oh and the kisses---Lissa you will have so much joy you will often ask yourself how you became so blessed! I remember having ideas about what it was going to be like after the baby-I had no way of understanding how beautiful my life was about to become-I already thoughtlife was great.

I am sooo excited for you!

Elle


----------



## hummer (Mar 8, 2006)

"Don't get me wrong, it's not that I'm not excited...I AM very much excited. It's just a different feeling for me to be carrying a baby that came from me, you know?  Have any other mothers had this feeling before?"

You are right, it is a very different feeling to carry around a baby, and that is okay to feel like that but just wait until you feel that first little flutter and then they turn into big kicks and punches! And you will end up going through all sorts of emotions before the baby is here, when I found out I was pregnant with my last two, I was not sure how I felt about it. But when you bring the baby that baby home, and after the first few hectic days, you will be fine. Right now you can go to http://www.babycenter.com/ and enter in your due date (as soon as you know) and you can find out what is going on with your baby, it is kinda nice to know as you progress in your pregnancy.

If there is anything else I can do, just PM me anytime!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm on that website right now! Haha. Thank you Hummer!!


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Lissa,

If you haven't already found it, the baby center website has a lot of great information and you can sign up to have weekly updates about the baby's growth sent to you. Also I really like their message boards because there's a ton of people on them so you can get a wide range of answers if you have any questions. It's nothing like the people here, but still good info!! If you list the boards a-z you will find a November 2006 board.

You're feelings of being invaded are totally natural I think. When I was pregnant with Bailee I was just overwhelmed because our happy little family of three wasn't going to be the same and I felt like this baby was going to come in and make Peter not as important. I was over come with guilt about it. But as it turned out the three of us embraced her and everyone still had their place in the family. Of course with animals it's a little bit different because I really think they can sense the baby inside us. So you can start helping the baby and the bunnies bond by having the bunnies cuddle into our tummy. By the time the baby comes home they'll already know who it is. Even this time around I'm having the same feelings, but I've been forcing myself to remember that last time everything worked out better than I could have imagined.

Megan


----------



## Meganc731 (Mar 8, 2006)

have to LOL about the baby center thing 

Megan


----------



## Greta (Mar 8, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS LISSA!!!!!  arty::bouquet::kiss:


----------



## mskoala (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey! Congrats again! yay! :elephant::bunnydance:



i tend to frequent the pregnancy.org boards

http://www.pregnancy.org/phpBB2/index.php

but I also do the babycenter thing. It's nice to get the weekly updates!

pretty nifty.

take care


----------



## Lissa (Mar 8, 2006)

*Meganc731 wrote: *


> You're feelings of being invaded are totally natural I think. When I was pregnant with Bailee I was just overwhelmed because our happy little family of three wasn't going to be the same and I felt like this baby was going to come in and make Peter not as important. I was over come with guilt about it.


 That just made me feel a lot better. At least I know that these feelings are somewhat normal. Thanks!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Mar 8, 2006)

:shock:Oh my, you having a baby. Wonderful news Lissa. I hope you have a baby girl. Totally unexpected. :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## bojay (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations. The first one is always the best. 

Welcome to the club.:colors:


----------



## 2bunmom (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow!!!! What a wonderful surprise  See, I told you that marriage was agreeing with you!!! I am so happy for you and Jason. I know that baby is going to be a looker, I mean look at the parents. I hope that your pregnancy goes well and it is an easy one for you. Can't wait to see pics of the "skin baby!!!! Congrats Beckie


----------



## edwinf8936 (Mar 8, 2006)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (Mar 9, 2006)

:kiss:Thank you!

I don't know how you women do this. Pregnancy is already kicking my butt! I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooooooo TIRED!

:bed:


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Pregnancy is already kicking my butt! I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo sooooooooooooooooooo TIRED!
> 
> :bed:


 
Congrats :colors:
I'm currently waiting on a friend to have her little one and I'm just excited as her! She's due to 'pop' any day! :bunnydance:As far as sleep.... get all the sleep you can NOW as a full night of sleep is a thing of the past once the skin child arrives.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 9, 2006)

*Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *


> As far as sleep.... get all the sleep you can NOW as a full night of sleep is a thing of the past once the skin child arrives.


 OMG! I'm sleeping like 12 hour nights! It's insane! And I'm still tired. :?


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Mar 9, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> *Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > As far as sleep.... get all the sleep you can NOW as a full night of sleep is a thing of the past once the skin child arrives.
> ...


 Wow!:foreheadsmack:


----------



## BACI (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats!! After the first trimester it gets better, the exhaustion and nausea atleast. I lived on saltines for the first few months. My dog was thrilled I spent more time in bed, he loved to cuddle with me and they were much needed hugs and kisses. I was the main person working when I was pregnant with Nathan, therefore sick days were not an option so I used motion sickness bracelates which seemed to help and I took my prenatal vitamins when I got to work to help with the energy. I worried a lot about all my furry friends accepting the new addition to the family and it all works out in the end. Luckily the babies are pretty immobile when they first come home and the buns can get used to it, before they need to learn when to run. In the meantime, pet and love your furry friends since this helps lower bloodpressure, (when they act out and increase it). It's hard now imagining being a human mommy but it is the most awesome experience. Best wishes!


----------



## pamnock (Mar 9, 2006)

Lissa,

I am so thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You and Jason are going to make fantastic parents!!!!!!

Pam


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 9, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> *Dwarf_Angel04 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > As far as sleep.... get all the sleep you can NOW as a full night of sleep is a thing of the past once the skin child arrives.
> ...


 
I think it all the matter of comparison. I used to sleep 10 hours a night to feel rested. Now 7-8 hours I feel as good as new.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 11, 2006)

Try being 15 and pregnant!! And continuing school... But thats not what I wanted to say



I had a babyshower today for my cousin and it was from 1-6 and I am sotired. But she got almost all the furniture she needs and it was great.She got some really cute things (it is Easter time!!)


----------



## cheryl (Mar 12, 2006)

Congratulations Lissa,that is just wonderful news:jumpforjoy::jumpforjoy:



cheryl


----------



## charlottes mum (Mar 12, 2006)

CONGURATULATIONS!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks again everyone. These pastcouple weeks have been tough. I'm so hormonal andsick. I'm miserable. Ugh.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 14, 2006)

Congratulations, Lissa and Jason! Yourlives will never be the same when you become parents.Children are a true blessing.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hang in there, I can understand the tirednesspart. Nathan and I were pregnant early December/January but we had amiscarriage. I was so tired all of the time when I was pregnant, andvery light headed. I deal with a stomach/bladder disorder though, so itmakes things flare up. If you're tired, sleep, there's nothing wrongwith it, your body is gonna need it. I'm thinking we're pregnant again,and I'm tired a lot of the time, and everything feels like it's gonnaexplode. ( Gaining weight sucks. ) But, if you're nauseous and thingslike that? try Vitamin B.. Vitamin B is good for getting rid of nauseaand vomitting. Also, Ginger is the natural cure to nausea. So, if youhave a tummy ache? Try some ginger ale...or something. It'll help.


----------



## coolbunnybun (Mar 21, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!!:colors::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::shock2::mrsthumper::great::thankyou:thankyou:thankyou:thankyou:thankyou:thankyou:thankyou:thankyou:thankyou:thankyou:bunny2arty00020


----------



## cheryl (Mar 21, 2006)

whoo hoo congratulations Lissa,i can see you are going to have one verypretty little baby



cheryl


----------



## Lissa (Mar 21, 2006)

Nessa, I'm so sorry to hear about yourmiscarriage. I can't imagine. I've been worrying alot about that lately.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Lissa wrote:*


> Nessa, I'm so sorry to hear about yourmiscarriage. I can't imagine. I've been worrying alot about that lately.


It's alright, the hubby and I are handling better now..

Just do yourself a favor, DON'T lift anything for the first threemonths..even after that, be careful what you lift. Be careful and slowwhen you bend. Don't put a lot of pressure on your stomach, and makesure you keep yourself hydrated.

Worrying won't make the situation any better, so just sit back andrelax..just be careful what you do, everything will be alright.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info Nessa! I didn'tknow that I wasn't supposed to be carrying anything heavy! Iwish these stupid doctors wanted to see me sooner! It'sridiculous that they don't want to see you until practically the 2ndtrimester! I'm so paranoid and I don't know all the stuff I'msupposed to be doing. I mean, I'm reading a lot, but I couldreally use a doctor!


----------



## mskoala (Mar 21, 2006)

That's surprising that you haven't been able tosee a doctor yet. I called mine, said the stick said yes andwas in 2 days later. Are you trying to see your reg.physician or you gyn? 
In the meantime, take vitamins.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 21, 2006)

I have an appointment with apregnancycounselor on the 27th. They won't let mesee a doctor before the counselor for some reason which only annoysme. I just want to see a darn doctor. :XMy regular doctor doesn't do prenatal care I guess. Theybetter give me a heartbeat on the 27th.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 21, 2006)

Nessa is right, you should not lift anything heavy while pregnant.

There are lots of stuff that pregnant women should avoid, like washingthe floor bending down(especially in 7th or 8th months, it can triggerearly labor), ride a horse, go to sauna, do lots of sports.

Actually my friend was 2 weeks overdue and she kept washing the floor 5times a day and it did not help, she still had to get induced.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 21, 2006)

What do you mean washing the floor bending? I clean the house once a week.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 21, 2006)

I mean you can use a broom or something thatdoes not require you to bend down or you can just put a cloth on thefloor, bend down and wash the floor that way.

Don't worry so much. It only applies to pregnant women in their lastmonths of pregnancy, but I don't think its very easy to bend in thosemonths anyway.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 21, 2006)

I read about a gymnast who went to the olympicsin her 4th month of pregnancy and won a medal. I think some athletshave lots of energy in their first months of pregnancy.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 21, 2006)

I just got off thephone with mynurse. She told me that everything should be fine and Ishould stop worrying. She said that many of the things thatpeople say cause miscarriage aren't true, such as liftingheavy things.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have a trap door to the basement in myapartment..everytime after lifting it I would start spotting..liftingheavy things just isn't good when you're pregnant..because it can causea lot of stress on the back and the organs on the inside as far as Iknow..which can lead to problems from what I've read..It's just best totake an easy and not over do it..stress can also cause a lot ofproblem..so just sit back..relax..put your feet up..enjoy your time,you're only pregnant with each child once.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with your nurse. You should stopworrying. If doing something worries you, just don't do it right now.Make your husband do it.


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Mar 21, 2006)

*AnnaS wrote: *


> Nessa is right, you should not lift anything heavy while pregnant.
> 
> There are lots of stuff that pregnant women should avoid, like washingthe floor bending down(especially in 7th or 8th months, it can triggerearly labor), ride a horse, go to sauna, do lots of sports.
> 
> Actually my friend was 2 weeks overdue and she kept washing the floor 5times a day and it did not help, she still had to get induced.


Riding a horse?? My horse trainer rode intill the 3rd trimesterbut only ground work nothing hard (jumping or hunter, which suckedbecause we had the most boring lessons ever!!). Then as soon as she hadthe baby she was back on a horse and her baby boy has his only littleblack pony!! Its so cute!!


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 21, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> *AnnaS wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Nessa is right,you should not lift anything heavy while pregnant.
> ...


Anyway, after my sister my mom had anabortion because she did not want any more children. She was so scaredof abortion, she tried everything to have a misscariage, I think evenstanding on her head, but nothing worked. I think its all in the hand'sof G-d anyway.


----------



## aurora369 (Mar 21, 2006)

My ballet teacher taught up untill her 8th monthwith both her babies. All of us seniors girls used to get madat her and tell her to just use words and stop jumping all over theplace. It was a rather humerous experience though, she had tohold her belly once it got bigger while she was demonstrated.The only problem she had was with her balance, the change in body shapereally threw her off near the end. But she delivered twohealthy happy babies.

And then my mom taught yoga up untill my due date! I was twoweeks late, but still can you imagine? Oh, and she's about5'1" and I was a 9 pound baby... Her belly was huge and shewas very active right up till the end. She was also 40 whenshe had me, so it was a higher risk pregnancy too. And she did thingslike crawl under the house to jack up the foundation, and various homerenovations during the pregnancy too.

Don't worry Lisa, try to be as normal as possible, don't do anythingmore strenuous than before you where pregnant, but you definatly don'thave to worry about things you do regularly.

--Dawn


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 21, 2006)

Actually I went to yoga classes until6months but other girls went right up to their due date. Itsgreatand reallyhelps you relax.


----------



## BACI (Mar 22, 2006)

My sister attended a prenatal yoga class andtook a walk once a day and she did great. She rarely was uncomfortableafter the initial morning sickness subsided. Everyone tells youto read what to expect when you are expecting, but while trying to findthat I bought The best friends guide to pregnancy. It tells it to youstraightforward and makes you laugh.you'll be great.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm just seeing this, Lissa.

Congratulations! That's wonderful news!

Laura


----------



## Lissa (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Laura!


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, Lissa. We're in the same boat. My doctor confirmed I'm pregnant too.


----------



## Lissa (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm notsurprised. It seems like 1/10 females that I have come acrossin the last four weeks have found out that they're pregnant.It's crazy. I'm beginning to think that there's somethinggoing on with the moon or something! Everybody's gettingpregnant, and there are a lot of first time pregnancies too!Either that, or I'm contagious! LOL :shock:

So how far along are you? Any symptoms yet?

P.S. After reading this, everyone should take a pregnancy test. LOL


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL
Maybe you just started to pay attention to pregnant women now, andbefore you did not. Also when it becomes warm, there are a lot morepregnant women walking around, I have no idea why, but thats what Inotice.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 27, 2006)

We're not 100% sure of how far along yet, I'mthinking somewhere in between 2-3 months. But, Yeah. I've had symptomsfor a while. lol It's been a mess since the miscarriage, I haven't hada cycle since. So, I've been feeling woozy. But, I have IBS and Overactive bladder, so it's not much different..Mainly, I'm just sleepy. Myfirst OB appointment is Monday, I'll find out more then. How are youfeeling?


----------



## Lissa (Mar 27, 2006)

I really hope this pregnancy goes well foryou.  I've been having a very hardtime. The fatigue is kicking my butt. And thehot/cold flashes and the nausea and the weird taste buds and thebloating.....AHHHH. I'm a whiner. lol Ican't wait until I'm in the 2nd trimester when it's supposed to be morecomfortable. Right now I'm not having a very funtime. 

2-3 months!? Wow. I'm at 8 weeks. Timeseems to be passing so slow. When will you find out forsure? Do you have an appointment scheduled?


----------



## Nessa1487 (Mar 27, 2006)

Yep, Monday. I think they'll be doing an ultrasound then, they'll only know when they have an ultra sound. Yes, Ifeel your pain. lol Except I have nausea, headaches, bloating, nastytaste in mymouth, tiredness, back pain, and I have topee..all of the time. 

Yeah, we're estimating between 2-3 months. It's hard to tell,cause ofthe miscarriage. I haven't had a cycle since. I took two pregnancytests in early Feb. and they came up negative. But, I've taken fourthis month spaced out and they are all positive, so yeah. I'm not 100%sure how far along I am. But, we'll see!

I hope you start feeling better, though. I understand. It's not muchfun. lol But, yeah, I can understand, I can't wait to get past thefirst three months myself. lol


----------



## Cinnabun (Apr 5, 2006)

that is so awesome Lissa!! i'm so happy for you! congrats!


----------



## RO STAFF 2 (Apr 5, 2006)

Great! Back to the pregnancy watch!! :stork:

Poor Nessa had just made her announcement (the third one from a boardmember in the last couple ofweeks!) when the site went offline.

So....CONGRATS!!!:bestwishes:bouquet::toastingbuns:rose::highfive:

RO Staff 
:group


----------



## naturestee (Apr 5, 2006)

I just saw this- congrats Nessa!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## AnnaS (Apr 5, 2006)

Congrads, this is awesome


----------



## alfie and angel (Apr 5, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## mskoala (Apr 5, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote:*


> We're not 100% sure of how far along yet, I'm thinkingsomewhere in between 2-3 months. But, Yeah. I've had symptoms for awhile. lol It's been a mess since the miscarriage, I haven't had acycle since. So, I've been feeling woozy. But, I have IBS and Overactive bladder, so it's not much different..Mainly, I'm just sleepy. Myfirst OB appointment is Monday, I'll find out more then. How are youfeeling?




I have (had?) overactive bladder. I was on meds for it untilI found out I was pg. Then I went off them rightaway. Oddly, I haven't had any real symptoms of it since...luckily. best of luck!


----------



## Nessa1487 (Apr 6, 2006)

*mskoala wrote: *


> I have (had?) overactive bladder. I was on meds for it untilI found out I was pg. Then I went off them rightaway. Oddly, I haven't had any real symptoms of it since...luckily. best of luck!


My mom said she had problems with OAB too....when she had my oldersister..the pregnancy cleared it all up..I hope I'm the same! lol


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 15, 2006)

Well well well, How is the pregnancy coming guys. I bet you guys are excited and thrilled to have your first child.


----------



## Lissa (May 15, 2006)

I'm going on 15 weeks now. The nauseaand fatigue have gotten better, but I still get pretty tired midafternoon. So far I've gained 5 pounds which isnormal. And I get my first 4D ultrasound on June7!!!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 15, 2006)

wow 15 wks already. June 7th is my hubby's mum's birthday. Awwwwwwwwww I can't wait to hear what you are having. Congrats again


----------



## Lissa (May 15, 2006)

Thanks Angel! I'm really excited tofind out the sex, even though I have a pretty good feeling that it's aboy. I will be very surprised if it's a girl. 

How are the other mommies doing?


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 15, 2006)

Have you guys thought of a name.


----------



## Lissa (May 15, 2006)

We do have a girl's name picked out but we'rekeeping it a secret for now.  We're stillundecided on a boy's name.


----------



## mskoala (May 15, 2006)

what's your official due date?


----------



## Lissa (May 15, 2006)

The due date is still November 4th.


----------



## Meganc731 (May 15, 2006)

How cool Lisa! Last I heard you weren't sure ofyour exact due date, I'm 16 weeks 2 days. My due date is October 28th.I'm starting to feel a lot better too.

Megan


----------



## Meganc731 (May 15, 2006)

We've thought of a few boys names, I'll tell youour boys names if you tell me your girl's name  hehehe JK It's sohard to figure it out. Our kids initials are reversed, Peter Benjaminand Bailee Paige, so we might pick out P and B names, or we might picka J name so we have P, B, and J  hehehe 

Megan
*
Lissa wrote: *


> We do have a girl's namepicked out but we're keeping it a secret for now. We're still undecided on a boy's name.


----------



## mskoala (May 15, 2006)

have you felt any flutterings yet? Itmay be too early. I'm at almost 24 weeks and I think I mayhave a little soccer star in there! Sometimes you can see thekicks!:elephant:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (May 15, 2006)

Ok it must be contagous out there. How many of are pregnant now.


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 15, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Wedo have a girl's name picked out but we're keeping it a secret fornow.  We're still undecided on a boy'sname.




How about Zeek?

Ed


----------



## Linz_1987 (May 16, 2006)

Wow October 28th is my birthday! 

I was like a week early because I was suppose to be born on November the 5th.


----------



## Lissa (May 16, 2006)

*mskoala wrote:*


> have you felt any flutterings yet? It may be tooearly. I'm at almost 24 weeks and I think I may have a littlesoccer star in there! Sometimes you can see thekicks!:elephant:


I keep thinking that I'm feeling movement, but I think it's just gas. :sigh I'm still waiting. :waiting:


----------



## Lissa (May 16, 2006)

*edwinf8936 wrote:*


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> > We do have agirl's name picked out but we're keeping it a secret for now. We're still undecided on a boy's name.
> ...


Um...no. Hahaha


----------



## diamond (May 18, 2006)

*bunnylover78642 wrote:*


> Try being 15 and pregnant!! And continuing school... Butthats not what I wanted to say
> 
> 
> 
> I had a babyshower today for my cousin and it was from 1-6 and I am sotired. But she got almost all the furniture she needs and it was great.She got some really cute things (it is Easter time!




Did you have a baby when you were 15?!?!?


----------



## diamond (May 18, 2006)

OMG!!!!!! i cant believe the news i hopeyou have a gorgeus little bundle of joy! Yes the nights are short andthe days are long but it IS worth it in the end . GOOD LUCK!!Love 



Diamondxxx :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

lol Thanks!!


----------



## diamond (May 18, 2006)

And also i have made the following list ofnames:

( i get bored in work ! lol) 

Girls

Amber ,collete , Lyndsay , lily , holly , nicola, Sinead , Eleanor , Emma , Kate , Jennifer , caroline and stephanie.

Boys 

David , Steven , Kevin , Andrew , Ben , Chris , Tim , Luke , Rhys , Tom , Jack , Brian .

Hope you like them ( you probs wont but ah well!) Hope they help

Love , 

Diamondxxx:bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

Nice choice of names. I'm glad youdon't have any of those weird cutesy names like Hailey and Taylor andAiden picked out. 

I had a whole bunch of names picked out before I got pregnant, but I don't like any of them now.


----------



## Nessa1487 (May 18, 2006)

What names do you have picked out now? 
Nate and I picked out Scarlett Rose if it's a girl, and Victor Charlesif it's a boy. We have other names too, but those are our first pick.


----------



## mskoala (May 18, 2006)

yeah, what names? 

If we were having a girl it was going to be India Olivia.

But we're having aboy so right now we're still debating.


----------



## Lissa (May 18, 2006)

*Nessa1487 wrote: *


> What names do you have picked out now?
> Nate and I picked out Scarlett Rose if it's a girl, and Victor Charlesif it's a boy. We have other names too, but those are our firstpick.


We're keeping our name choices a secret for now. 

I really like those names you have picked out. Very classy.


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 19, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Wedo have a girl's name picked out but we're keeping it a secret fornow.  We're still undecided on a boy'sname.




Zelda for the girls name?

Ed


----------



## edwinf8936 (May 19, 2006)

*Lissa wrote:*


> *Nessa1487 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > What namesdo you have picked out now?
> ...




Twins, Zeek and Zelda!!!!

Ed


----------

